
North Korea has announced it is blocking YouTube, FB, Twitter and other websites - vando
http://www.tribtown.com/view/story/128ede4fc729447ab4540a7438ce0175/AS--NKorea-Internet-Crackdown
======
pastyboy
That will worry FB et al then, how many NKs have Internet anyway ? Probably
only blocked Kim.

------
nunobrito
Wasn't it already? :-)

